# Molly's kittens 3 and a half weeks old.. PIC HEAVY



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

I warned you! Lots of photos!


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh my goodnes... i cant say anything else than CUTE, ADORABLE, BEAUTIFUL, AWWW!!!, GORGEOUS! I want them all, what camera do you use? Its amazing.


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

My mom's a professional photographer . The camera that she used for this shoot was her Canon EOS 40D....

Her best camera that she has is a Hasselblad. I'm not sure which model it is, though. All I know is that it is a very expensive camera and one of the companies that she has been working with for over 10 years gave it to her a few years ago.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Too cute! They are just adorable. Will you be keeping any>


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

They are absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

I like the grey one with the white mark on top of the head!! very cute. Iv just got rid of my kittens though apart from the one im keeping i couldnt possibly get another.....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow brilliant pictures and such cute kittens, just gorgeous,


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

Cute! :001_tt1::001_wub:


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

oh god they are sooooooooooooo cute!!! great pics :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

They are absolutely precious!
:001_tt1:


----------



## Suriel (Jan 22, 2010)

Awwww i want them all!
Beautiful!!


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm so glad everyone likes the photos


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_wub: thanks for the kitten fix feel much better now


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Adorable kitties! I love the white one. Good photography too.
Okay, I don't follow all the threads here, so I'm curious to know who Molly is. Is she your cat?


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_So cute cute cute....fantastic photos, I am afraid I would end up having to keep them all, but I am loving the first little kitten picture_


----------

